# My home movies.



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a bit eccentric some might even say a bit mad but I enjoy making little movies. 
I play a rather hapless 1930's character called Mr Celebrity.
They're all completely harmless and inoffensive and rather old-fashioned…..a bit like myself.
I put a bit of thought into them I'll be interested in what you think of them. 
This is my channel-

http://www.youtube.com/user/mrbigarms?feature=mhee


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

presto said:


> I'm a bit eccentric some might even say a bit mad but I enjoy making little movies.
> I play a rather hapless 1930's character called Mr Celebrity.
> They're all completely harmless and inoffensive and rather old-fashioned…..a bit like myself.
> I put a bit of thought into them I'll be interested in what you think of them.
> ...


:lol:

It's Mr Bean with a pipe!

Bravo presto - a well produced little gem


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Annie, it’s impossible to be entirely original these days, there are many influences at work in my movies. 
My personal favourite is “The Monster” it took me a week to make-


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

presto said:


> Thanks Annie, it's impossible to be entirely original these days, there are many influences at work in my movies.


I know & I meant it as a compliment. Silent movies are incredibly difficult to get right - do you know this one?








presto said:


> My personal favourite is "The Monster" it took me a week to make-


I've subscribed to your channel & will check out 'The Monster'


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There is so much amazing talent here on these forums. Thanks for sharing this channel.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for sharing those videos, you are very talented.

I especially enjoyed the "My 10 favorite things" one. I'm having a pretty bad month and that video brought a smile to my face.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Jan said:


> Thank you for sharing those videos, you are very talented.
> 
> I especially enjoyed the "My 10 favorite things" one. I'm having a pretty bad month and that video brought a smile to my face.


Thank you, I really enjoy making them and if they bring enjoyment to others it's a real bonus for me.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I wonder if anyone recognises the music used in my Monster movie

The Monster-


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

This one is a bit lighter in character-


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

You do look "old" in that disguise of straw hat, glasses, bow tie, brown jacket etc. A very good caricature!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> You do look "old" in that disguise of straw hat, glasses, bow tie, brown jacket etc. A very good caricature!


Yes it does age me somewhat. 
I enjoyed making this one, as with all my movies it's the music that really brings them to life, good old Light music!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

presto said:


> Yes it does age me somewhat.
> I enjoyed making this one, as with all my movies it's the music that really brings them to life, good old Light music!


Yes, I liked that. I think the kitchen looked particularly suitable for this character: the cupboards, the handles, the shelves, and the staircase leading to the upper floors all looked the right "age". In fact, if you shot this clip in a modern styled house, then it would not look "right". So you got the correct "studio" setup. And the music was also suitable.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

presto said:


> I wonder if anyone recognises the music used in my Monster movie


Its Shostakovich 5! A very good use of this excerpt.

These films are so charmingly funny!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Edward Elgar said:


> Its Shostakovich 5! A very good use of this excerpt.
> 
> These films are so charmingly funny!


Spot on, and thank you, I've always been drawn to a more genteel humour.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Yes, I liked that. I think the kitchen looked particularly suitable for this character: the cupboards, the handles, the shelves, and the staircase leading to the upper floors all looked the right "age". In fact, if you shot this clip in a modern styled house, then it would not look "right". So you got the correct "studio" setup. And the music was also suitable.


All my movies are done at home, my house was built in 1937 and my wife and I have resorted it to how it might of looked back then. 
We've spent many happy years locating suitable Art Deco furniture, fixtures and fitting from the 1930's to deck the house out in an authentic manner, it makes an ideal back drop for my movies.
Our house is also on filming agencies and we get professional jobs from time to time.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I've watched four so far. Old Man's Rap is outrageous :lol:. I love the impression of toothlessness.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm back with a new movie, see what you think!


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I just came upon this thread, bravo on these!

Being in the video business, I can really appreciate the time and effort put into these.

Wish we lived in the same area, it would be fun to collaborate on something.

Cheers!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bill Bicep must be Mr Celebrity's unruly son. A sad tale of family conflict.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

lou said:


> I just came upon this thread, bravo on these!
> 
> Being in the video business, I can really appreciate the time and effort put into these.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate your comments very much, I often think it would be fun moving up a peg with more sophisticated software and getting other people involved.
I just use a cheap camcorder and windows movie maker, but it is surprising what can be done with limited resources and a bit of imagination.
I'll link my new movies here when I make them.
Here's one from the back catalogue I made in about 1948. :lol:


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I adore your videos, and I'm glad you made a thread about it! Its definately something worth sharing!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> I adore your videos, and I'm glad you made a thread about it! Its definately something worth sharing!


Thank you.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is a silly little video I shot awhile back with some friends. I had to play the annoying iPhone guy, for lack of anyone else to do it. I think the concept seemed funnier than the finished product, but we had fun anyway.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

lou said:


> Here is a silly little video I shot awhile back with some friends. I had to play the annoying iPhone guy, for lack of anyone else to do it. I think the concept seemed funnier than the finished product, but we had fun anyway.


Funny, I enjoyed that! 
It would have been good to see the shocked reaction the damaged iPhone owner at the end, I think it would have capped it well.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

presto said:


> Funny, I enjoyed that!
> It would have been good to see the shocked reaction the damaged iPhone owner at the end, I think it would have capped it well.


Yes, that would have been a better ending. Ah well, it was all very rushed. We were trying to get finished before the bar started filling with patrons.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Thought I'd kick start the thread to let you know I'm working hard on what might be my finest movie to date.
"Invasion of the Toy Robots"
My son has about 20 or so toy robots dating from the 1970's to 1990's and I'm making them come to life in the story. 
It's still in the early stages but I'm really pleased with how it's going, there should be some amusing things going on, it's taking me ages as I'm doing a lot of stop frame animation.
I'll post it up here when it's completed.

Until then here's an older one I did a couple of summers ago-


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I loved it! :lol:

Where did you get all the wonderful vintage electronic appliances?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

lou said:


> I loved it! :lol:
> 
> Where did you get all the wonderful vintage electronic appliances?


I'm an avid collector of old stuff mainly from the 1930's-1950's, I've got props for virtually any situation. 
I pick them up all over the place, from junk shops to specialist collector fairs and of course eBay. 
I'm particularly keen on Bakelite, I have thousands of items all stored away until I can find space to display them. 
It's a fascinating and absorbing subject, most of these old objects are beautifully made.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love those "vintage style" ones. You certainly have talent!


----------

